# Build Me a Thermally regulated driver for school project



## Johnny_5 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am doing a school project and I need a driver with a strange mode of operation.
-I need to have input of 2 Lithium primaries *(would like 2-4 lithium primaries or 1-2 Li-ion as a an option if this is possible).
-I need output max of 2.5-3 amps, but with special thermal regulation; I need to attempt to regulate LED Tj with the driver. I want to adjust current up or down automatically to maintain LED temp, the pill or metal between them should be maintained at 90-120 degrees Centigrade.
*Driver will be attached to LED thermally by either pill or internal light construction but solid thermal path between the two.

I prefer higher efficiency
I can make physical adjustments if there is a sort of 'remote temp diode' (thermister??) and place the diode on the LED die (this would mean I prefer a higher temp range of 100-130 deg C).
When low temp is not achieved then I want to run max current to increase temp, when temp is achieved then I would like to raise and lower temp to maintain temp within specified range.

I really need something that can do this but since most people don't want to intentional degrade and abuse test their own LEDs I cannot find such a setup.


----------

